# exercise



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

Lee here, 
I let all of my birds out today (178 of them) as the weather was great. It was great to see them in the air they took many trips around my loft and stayed out for about 2 hrs.After the exercise they layed in the sun and of course spent some time strutting around and trying to impress the ladies . It is great to see them in the air !!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Wow, you have a lot of birds! I bet that was an incredible sight to see them all circling and whirling over your loft....I can just picture it


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*lots*

Lee here, 
It seems like a lot of birds but i use them for my business. Figure half of them to be hens so at least half of them will be on the nest at any given time depending on the time of day ... I love my birds and they come first before my business so it takes lots of time to insure that they are well trained and are healthy . Each bird is special to me and each has its own special way of reacting to humans ...


----------

